# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Digital TV/FM splitter

## Pearly

Hi, 
I stumbled upon this forum from my other 'Triton Owner/Users ' forum, so 'Hello from Pearl Beach on the NSW Central Coast'!  
Have read through most of the threads that relate to my problem and just have some questions that I'm sure one of the forum's undoubted experts can help me with. 
1. The area where I live is bordered by a National Park and the village set amongst a forest of trees.
2. There are two points of transmitter location - Sydney Metro and Bouddi (Box Head). 
Okay, I have external antenna's; a VHF/UHF antenna (uppermost on the mast) facing Sydney and a UHF facing Bouddi. Both are shunted via a Masthead Amp to a two-way splitter within the roof loft and then down to two internal wall outlets. The installation was professionally done when the house was built for me five years ago. Suffice it to say that in most instances, I have virtually two of most channels. 
I also understand that atmospherics and the movement of the trees are playing a part in my overall signal problem. Which is the pixalisation of mainly 2, 7 and 10. It's not constant but occurs when one wants to watch something special.  
One internal outlet services a HDSTB and an analog TV where the problem is minimal and is not our main viewing point. 
The second outlet is the problem story; it services a LCD HDTV and a FM radio within the home theatre system. First, I had a splitter plugged into the wall socket with one cable direct to the TV and the other to the (let's just call it) the radio. Then it was suggested to me to discard the splitter and make up my own using a separate mounting block and a wall faceplate with both TV and FM outlets. Works, but the picture break-up is more constant. Experimenting, I disconnected everything and ran a cable direct from the wall outlet to the TV only - a noticeable improvement. From what you guys have said splitting halves the signal. 
So here's where I need some advice. Should I be thinking along the lines of getting an internal mains powered 'Amplifier/Splitter' such as the GME-Kingray SA162 and use in between the wall outlet and the TV and 'Radio'? Or would this only result in exacerbating the whole thing? 
I'm open for all suggestions (within reason, that is). 
Regards, 
Pearly

----------


## Stan 101

Can your HDTV or the STB tell you the signal strength as well as the quality? 
First I'd try the STB that is working fine on the HDTV with the radio also plugged in and observe. From only anecdotal experience I found I needed to get a STB with a quality tuner (ended up with a home theatre PC) as my signal quality was always high 90s but the quality was always marginal. No matter what type of amp splitter I had (and I tried a few) the signal quality would always degrade through a splitter. 
Jaycar have a few powered amp / splitters and have a no questions asked return policy if it doesn't do the job for you so you don't have much to lose. Good luck with it. 
cheers,

----------


## lulzwut

When ever im after TV antenna advice I talk to the people at Home 
Cheap and know their stuff. Just tell them your location and they will custom make an antenna package (antenna, rg6-qs, amp, spliter, wall plates... everything) for your particular area.
Also cheap postage of $12.50 max anywhere in Australia.  :Biggrin:

----------

